

Ask HN: What established company offers "educational" development internships? - stukpixel

Please note that this is a fairly personal question, as I am a college student seeking a new internship this summer. My apologies if you think this post is not relevant to your, or the Hacker News' Interests.<p>Anyway, what I mean by educational, is not simply teaching you how "a corporate environment works" or "a new language(s)". Rather, I mean that the company introduces you to a broad range of methodologies and technologies, guides you a little, and then expects you to apply your new found knowledge as fast and as effectively as you can, to build a real-world product.<p>Last summer, as an example, I worked at a great start up which offered just such an education. I was one of two developers on the team so we had to do a bunch of work right across the board. By my internship's end, I had been a front-end engineer, back-end engineer, UX expert, Designer etc. It took quite bit more work-hours than the average 9-5 job, but the skills I picked up, and the value I gave to my company in return were worth every extra hour, in my opinion.<p>Thus, my question is if there is a non-start up out there that can offer a similar sort of "fast-paced, learning, long hours" environment. Not a start-up, since I don't necessarily want or need to wear a bunch of hats this time around. But conversely, I also do not wish not to be pigeonholed into just one role like I've seen with some of my peers.<p>Does anyone have any ideas?<p>(For the record, I'm looking (and have a good chance, I think) at Cisco, Google, Microsoft, Johnson &#38; Johnson, General Electric, Capital IQ, WayFair and TripAdvisor.)
======
snikch
Do you have any location requirements?

SitePoint, in Melbourne, offers a grad programme where you rotate between four
different companies, 1 month each, Flippa, SitePoint, Wave Digital and
Learnable. You get to try your hand at a variety of technologies and stacks,
and work on existing businesses.

Note: Some of these are quite start-up'y.

[http://sitepointgroup.wufoo.com/forms/wanted-talented-
gradua...](http://sitepointgroup.wufoo.com/forms/wanted-talented-graduate-
developers-and-designers/)

~~~
stukpixel
No location requirements. I suppose I should mention that I am an undergrad
and would be unable to apply to the site point program.

------
rst
In the Boston area, there's Thoughtbot's apprenticeship program, and they
might start running something like that out of SF. (They might have already,
but if so, I haven't heard...)

